# Blackhawk



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Judges said they are starting the open at Lucy 2. FYI Wind ENE all day. Good luck.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Any derby news


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Sorry, no Derby news.
23 dogs back for the Open water blind. Unofficial callbacks:1 4 5 6 8 12 14 18 19 22 27 28 32 34 38 39 40 43 45 49 50 51 52
Starting at Lucy 2.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Just heard our little girl Sarah got third mom and dad are very happy.
Gizmo and Dixie
First 4
Sec 19
Third 6
Forth 18
Re 25
Jam


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Holy cow. Way to go Glen and Luke for the win. Bert can tell Leigh that dog did need to head north.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats Bruce on third. That litter is doing very well. Hopefully the 10 week old repeats will keep it up.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO LUKE!!!!
And Baby Sarah, too!!!


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

Congratulations to Bert, Glenn and Luke! My step dawg is the man!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Open results
1. 8 Dillon Tony Despenas
2. 12 Mattie David and Kara McMahon (Andy Curtis)
3.34 CzarJim and Judy Powers (Andy Curtis)
4. 18 Rae Mary McGinnis, Sharon Long (Dave Smith)
RJ 19
JAMS: 6, 27, 50, 52

Amateur callbacks: (9 dogs) 4 9 22 28 35 36 41 43 48
8:00 am Water marks at Unbehaun property


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any Q results?


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Qual First place-- Top Flight's Rock Me On The Water # 22 Andy Attar/Ben Vallin

Third place---Nina McFizz #1 Andy Attar/Ben Vallin


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Congrats to Andy Curtis for taking the dogs not already in Montana and getting 2 open placements while Mike and Ray are guiding pre-national group!
Great Job!


----------

